# siggy graphic please?



## road_apple1861 (Apr 22, 2008)

Would if be possible if any one could make an siggy graphic? with either one of these pictures, it'd be much appreciated
















thanks again


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Apr 23, 2008)

here dude this should be good it should do until the pro's come along and fix you up this was only a quick one I'll try something else tomorrow


----------



## road_apple1861 (Apr 23, 2008)

looks nice ithanks


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2008)

HI,

Here my attempts to your siggy.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks nice Wurger, but that bottom one it's raining and it's getting the pic wet.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2008)

Yep, and therefore I have changed it.


----------



## road_apple1861 (Apr 24, 2008)

nice work guys!, when i get on my computer ill put one up (school comps are wierd and wont let me)


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2008)

Glad you like these. You don't need to download one of pics on your HDD.You can set the pic as your siggy even now using the school comp.


----------



## road_apple1861 (Apr 24, 2008)

There we go! i like it alot thanks to WUrger and scooter for making them!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2008)

Damn good siggy! That was my bird!


----------

